# Name difference in Passport and Education certificates



## Tan2Aus (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi, 

I am from India and holding a passport taken 8 years back. I have the following issue. I don't know if it causes any issues in future when i travel abroad.

I am planning to get apply for ACS for 189 Visa. So let me know if this causes any problems.

For example, 

My name in all education certificates and job related letters - "NVM Suresh Vodapalli".

My name in passport is given with full names for NVM like "Naga Venkata Murali Suresh Vodapalli".

Could this cause any issues in future for ACS/Visa/Anything. ? 

If there will be problems with it in future what should i do to change my name in the passport to the one in my certificate and how long it would take for the change?

Thanks in Advance. 

Appreciate your inputs.

Regards.
Suresh.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

Not a problem. Passports always carry the full given name where other documents would have the shortened daily use version. If they carried a completely different name it may be an issue but how you describe not an issue.


----------



## ontheroad (Sep 6, 2012)

My brother, presently looking for an Aus driving license is also in similiar situation. His Indian driving license name is like Mithun M, but in passport it is like Mithun Murali. The driving licensing authority has asked him to submit an afadavit from a notory in India stating that both are same. Does any member has gone through similiar experience?


----------



## Tan2Aus (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks Everyone for the reply.

While applying for ACS and other Visa's which name i have to use ?

The one as mentioned in the passport or the one in the educational certificates ?? 

Do we need to take affidavit stating both names are same ?

Also, i am recently married and for adding my spouse as dependent in 189 visa do i need to add my spouse name in my passport or my name in my spouse passport ? Or just marriage registration certificate will be enough for this ?

Hi OntheRoad, 

Does your brother submitted affidavit stating both names are same ?


----------



## ontheroad (Sep 6, 2012)

sureshv said:


> Thanks Everyone for the reply.
> 
> While applying for ACS and other Visa's which name i have to use ?
> 
> ...


Yes. Soon we will sent the notory attested affidavit.


----------



## Tan2Aus (Nov 10, 2012)

What is the procedure for getting it ? Any required documents for doing this ?

How long does it gonna take ?


----------

